# Door pullup bar



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if these are any good?

Gonna start working out at home soon.

Can they take 100+ kg??


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I have a Powerbar 2 which I like. Says it can take 22 stone.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Sports-Outdoors/Powerbar-assembly-Folds-just-Design-frame-protectors/B00376I6G4


----------



## mican (Jun 22, 2017)

I did not used the type you posted, however I am taking a huge gains with the other type of bar. My thing was that in the rented flat I wasnt allowed to do anything that would influance to much in the 'design'. So as I couldnt drill a single hole in that walls I searched for something else. Almost bought the one similar as you :Ultrasonic: but then I stumbled across this one . As I set my training into calisthenics this one is much better - the bar is much higher than it would be within the door frame. Perhaps if you'd be lucky as me and squeeze it in the room you enjoy the one as me


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

as a landlord I would be pissed if a tenant started using them and damaged my architraves . So best make sure its not doing any damage 



mican said:


> I did not used the type you posted, however I am taking a huge gains with the other type of bar. My thing was that in the rented flat I wasnt allowed to do anything that would influance to much in the 'design'. So as I couldnt drill a single hole in that walls I searched for something else. Almost bought the one similar as you :Ultrasonic: but then I stumbled across this one . As I set my training into calisthenics this one is much better - the bar is much higher than it would be within the door frame. Perhaps if you'd be lucky as me and squeeze it in the room you enjoy the one as me


 that's sounds a lot smarter. I had a tenant who had free weights in his room. I have solid engineered oak floors in and I said absolutely no way he could use them despite his pleas.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

If you go for the design like the one @Ultrasonic posted you need to consider the wall thickness. New builds are fine but older style concrete walls might be to thick and it won't fit.


----------



## Alakey (Aug 4, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> I have a Powerbar 2 which I like. Says it can take 22 stone.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Sports-Outdoors/Powerbar-assembly-Folds-just-Design-frame-protectors/B00376I6G4


 Have the same type one, I`m 85 kg, father 97 kg. It does well.


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

will f**k the walls up mate, consider the below instead

https://www.amazon.co.uk/HARDCASTLE-POWER-TOWER-STATION-RAISE/dp/B00EAN0AP8


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

jakes said:


> will f**k the walls up mate, consider the below instead
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/HARDCASTLE-POWER-TOWER-STATION-RAISE/dp/B00EAN0AP8


 FWIW the bar I mentioned above has done no damage to door frames/walls, in two different properties. I currently rent so would really be bothered if it had.

Do you have the one you linked to? One thing I like to do with my bar is hanging leg raises. I can't quite tell if that would be possible with what you posted? I tend to have my knees slightly in front of me for chin-ups too. I guess it depends what is possible with your back to the pad.


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> FWIW the bar I mentioned above has done no damage to door frames/walls, in two different properties. I currently rent so would really be bothered if it had.
> 
> Do you have the one you linked to? One thing I like to do with my bar is hanging leg raises. I can't quite tell if that would be possible with what you posted? I tend to have my knees slightly in front of me for chin-ups too. I guess it depends what is possible with your back to the pad.


 I actually have a bar and it's left marks and cracks on the the walls, may be because I'm a fat bastard.

I've used that dip station, be aware of the load limit if you're planning on weighting yourself down too. It's what you'd expect from a £50 piece of kit, not amazing but works just fine. No moving parts so nothing to break.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

mican said:


> I did not used the type you posted, however I am taking a huge gains with the other type of bar. My thing was that in the rented flat I wasnt allowed to do anything that would influance to much in the 'design'. So as I couldnt drill a single hole in that walls I searched for something else. Almost bought the one similar as you :Ultrasonic: but then I stumbled across this one . As I set my training into calisthenics this one is much better - the bar is much higher than it would be within the door frame. Perhaps if you'd be lucky as me and squeeze it in the room you enjoy the one as me


 @LeeDaLifter how is ur landlord 4 stuff like this?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

jakes said:


> I actually have a bar and it's left marks and cracks on the the walls, may be because I'm a fat bastard.


 I wonder if the thickness of the door frames is important? The frames I've used have been thick enough that the upper 'arms' don't touch the walls - perhaps they did for you? Or were the wall cracks where the side bits rested?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter how is ur landlord 4 stuff like this?


 Iv removed light fittings, removed doors, damaged a couple frames.

It dnt matter coz it will be classed as 'General wear n tear'

Put it up, drill the s**t out of any wall, nothing alil filler wnt hide 

Iv got an out of town landlord, some greedy c**t, this house was empty since 2015 he shud count hes lucky stars he has got a tennant.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Iv removed light fittings, removed doors, damaged a couple frames.
> 
> It dnt matter coz it will be classed as 'General wear n tear'


 Nonsense. Removing light fittings and doors is not 'general wear and tear'!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> as a landlord I would be pissed if a tenant started using them and damaged my architraves . So best make sure its not doing any damage
> 
> that's sounds a lot smarter. I had a tenant who had free weights in his room. I have solid engineered oak floors in and I said absolutely no way he could use them despite his pleas.


 i wish u were my landlord, id rip the floor boards n sell them haha

U think ur floorin too good to looked at hahaha. Ur defo a s**t landlord mate


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

LeeDaLifter said:


> i wish u were my landlord, id rip the floor boards n sell them haha
> 
> U think ur floorin too good to looked at hahaha. Ur defo a s**t landlord mate


 Just don't expect to get your deposit back.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Or get a good reference come to that.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Nonsense. Removing light fittings and doors is not 'general wear and tear'!


 Easily replacable, iv kept the light fittin If he wants to put it back up wen im gone.

The estate agent said ''if theres anything wrong tell us n we will sort it''

Eh?? U think im a muppet? U mena check it before i moved it, stupid wanka, im not doin their job for them. They EVEN left the paint tins in the bath, bah, i enjoy wreckin it alil


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Easily replacable, iv kept the light fittin If he wants to put it back up wen im gone.


 If you're going to rectify it then obviously that's totally different. My point was that leaving these things clearly wouldn't fall under normal wear and tear.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Just don't expect to get your deposit back.


 If i dnt think im gettin back, ill take the copper pipin to the value of deposit.

Tit for Tat but i like it like that


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> *Eh?? U think im a muppet? U mena check it before i moved it, stupid wanka, im not doin their job for them. *


 IMO A muppet wouldnt check themselves before moving in.

Its where you will be living, i dont want someone else telling me its OK, i want to know for myself :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> IMO A muppet wouldnt check themselves before moving in.
> 
> Its where you will be living, i dont want someone else telling me its OK, i want to know for myself :lol:


 What about their 'company standads'? Hahaha, they only care if u line their pockets with silver.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Iv removed light fittings, removed doors, damaged a couple frames.
> 
> It dnt matter coz it will be classed as 'General wear n tear'
> 
> ...


 Examples of damage are:



a burn hole or nail varnish spill on a carpet


holes in plaster or damaged paintwork caused by hanging pictures on a wall


torn or missing curtains


Examples of normal wear and tear are:



worn carpets


minor scrapes and scuffs on the walls


faded curtains


https://england.shelter.org.uk/housing_advice/tenancy_deposits/tenancy_deposit_deductions_your_landlord_can_make


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Examples of damage are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Minor scrapes n scuffs? Haha he wishes.

The cooker plug is hangin off coz the muppet builder only glued it to the plaster


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Minor scrapes n scuffs? Haha he wishes.
> 
> The cooker plug is hangin off coz the muppet builder only glued it to the plaster


 They're not designed to hold your body weight


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> They're not designed to hold your body weight


 it became loose wen i kicked off at my drier, had it plugged n ragged it about for makin a shitty repetitive noise. Its fixed now haha.

My cooker got the same beatin cz the oven fan kept makin a loud noise untill i lost my temper n smashed the back of it till it went quiet hahaha.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> it became loose wen i kicked off at my drier, had it plugged n ragged it about for makin a shitty repetitive noise. Its fixed now haha.
> 
> My cooker got the same beatin cz the oven fan kept makin a loud noise untill i lost my temper n smashed the back of it till it went quiet hahaha.


 Landlord needs to rent you a "Lee-Proof" house, fkin chain everything to 3 tonne concrete blocks so you can't rag them about lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Landlord needs to rent you a "Lee-Proof" house, fkin chain everything to 3 tonne concrete blocks so you can't rag them about lol


 @LeeDaLifter have u ever thought about gan on TV? Cameras all over like big brother so ppl can see u gan raj and ragin ya stuff about and smashing the shithole to smithereens? An episode cud be called home improvements wher U add new stuff to make place look good, road sign, pink curtains, wiring ya lights up yourself so they gan pink

ur gan be famous lee


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

u need 2 change ur name on here to BIG DADDY LEE


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter have u ever thought about gan on TV? Cameras all over like big brother so ppl can see u gan raj and ragin ya stuff about and smashing the shithole to smithereens? An episode cud be called home improvements wher U add new stuff to make place look good, road sign, pink curtains, wiring ya lights up yourself so they gan pink
> 
> ur gan be famous lee


 Id get kicked out if the landpussy seen them type of episodes, or sectioned.

Today is a ragey day, keep gettin flutters.

I can feel myself kickin the f**k off


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

We're getting rather off topic now here guys...

(This isn't Gen. Con.)


----------

